# Super veil Angelfish....where to buy? good breeders?



## bbentler

I am in love with the superveil angelfish. In particular the ones with extremely long tails. Any color or coloration as long as the tails are ridiculously long. So on to my question, where would I find a superveil with an extremely long tail? Any body know someone who breeds them or of a good place to buy them online or auction site or anything. I'm new to the freshwater side of things and really want to get a school of these fish. Say 10-12. Maybe more.


----------



## Six

I dunno about breeders but are you getting 10-12 to get a pair? these fish don't school, they are cichlids and will pair off once they get of size. 

just an fyi.


----------



## bbentler

Nope. Like I said, I don't really care too much about the breeding part.


----------



## Cliff Mayes

I do not know where you are at but there will be a big Auction at the Patchin Firehall near Boston NY on the 15th starting at 11 till about 7 or 8 at night. There will be folks there from Ohio, PA, NY and Ontario and there should be some Angel breeders there so if you can make it look them up.

Food available and a very relaxed atmosphere. You can sell too; the guys at the table will help you.


----------



## gravy9

Hope this link helps:

http://angelfish.info/breeders-archive.htm


----------



## gravy9

Here are some super veils for sale in Aquabid:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwangelfish&1234210207

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwangelfish&1234222168

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwangelfish&1234374002

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwangelfish&1234387201

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwangelfish&1234659001

Good Luck.


----------



## Psittac

your gonna need a rather large tank for that many angels, like six said they'll start pairing up at which point they'll need a ton of space and alot of tank seperating plants to keep them from beating up on the other angels.


----------



## m3177o

have you check your local mom/pops petshop? you should also check craigslist, depending on your area, you might be able to find some local breeders. i too am one of them on craigslist.


----------



## MagpieTear

http://www.mellowaquatics.com/


----------



## andyh

As an angelfish fanatic, I have a couple of suggestions (and I hope posting about another specialty forum isn't a problem).

(1) visit the Angelfish Forum II. There are only a hundred or so top breeders of great-quality angelfish. For the most part they all know of each other, and will tell you who currently has the best of a certain type. There is a Fishkeeper's Bazaar there that you can ask for opinions of who has the best of any specialty type. Many times you'll wind up being pointed to Aquabid anyway, but you'll know who specializes in what. Unless you have lots of $$$ to spend, many of the fish will be young - so you'll have to know who is really good and who has been overdoing the inbreeding of a specialty line.

(2) if you're REALLY into angelfish you'll want to join The Angelfish Society, which sort of maintains the standards and naming of types of angelfish.

I hope that you have a serious-sized tank if you're going to buy 10-12 of them - a full-grown angel can be the size of a baseball. Also, super-veils don't do well in community tanks - many active fish like Danios just love to nip their finnage and tails. I know - my latest full-grown breeding pair (probably worth $150) was purchased for $20 a fish after a LFS put them in a tank for one night with Danios. The finnage was torn to shreds and nobody would buy the fish. 6 weeks of care later I had a stunning breeding pair. I keep 6 large angels and 4 medium Discus in a planted 135g tank, and must change 10% of the water daily to keep them in top health.


----------

